# Hand rearing 1 day old guinea pig



## poppydog1

Hi unfortunatly we have a orphan guinea pig any advive on hand rearing would be great thanks


----------



## mstori

You can use kitten milk. Around about 0.2 ml hour or 2, will need something for dehydration, like glucose or a dioralyte

there is more info here:

Guinea Lynx :: Hand Feeding

good luck!!

Tori x


----------



## poppydog1

Hi thanks for the info we still have him, he is eating hay, dandelions and guinea pig food we feed him on goats milk every 1-2 hrs i hope we can keep him going would be sad to loose him to.


----------



## kirksandallchins

Good luck with him - some of my friends-hand reared a baby chinchilla so I know it's hard work.


----------



## Amethyst

He should be fine if you follow advice, what happened to mum?


----------



## poppydog1

Mum guinea had 2 young on her own one was dead, she was loosing alot of blood so we took her to vet she had a feel and said there was still a piglet inside so gave an injection to try and move things on sadly she was getting exhausted so we took her backi to vets she x rayd her and there was a huge guine stuck its head to big to pass through pelvis so she had cesarean but didnt make it through , vet said piglet had been dead awhile and was disformed so we ahd a very upsetting time and really want to keep the little orphan going now.


----------



## Amethyst

poppydog1 said:


> Mum guinea had 2 young on her own one was dead, she was loosing alot of blood so we took her to vet she had a feel and said there was still a piglet inside so gave an injection to try and move things on sadly she was getting exhausted so we took her backi to vets she x rayd her and there was a huge guine stuck its head to big to pass through pelvis so she had cesarean but didnt make it through , vet said piglet had been dead awhile and was disformed so we ahd a very upsetting time and really want to keep the little orphan going now.


That's very sad, how is baby doing? Hope everything is okay?


----------



## poppydog1

we are giving him milk through a pipet and he is taking 1-4 mls every feed every 1-2 hrs he is also nibbling at food.Seems to be doing ok i am weighing him every day dosnt seem to be gaining much weight though.


----------



## manic rose

sorry havent got any advice just wanted to say best of luck hand rearing the little critter  must have been upsetting to loose the mum and other babies but hopefully this one will make it


----------



## poppydog1

Little one is doing well at moment is drinking more milk now and has put a little weight on it will be 1 week old on thursday  , im not looking forward to the vet bill for the mum guinea but there was nothing more i could do.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx

Can we see the little scamp?


----------

